# Engine Chips/Upgrades for Fiat 3.0JTD



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi All
Have spotted some engine chips for sale on ebay of varying prices (from £70 to £400).

Has anyone had any experience of using the cheaper ones as they look to good to be true, and in my experience.....

If not has anyone had an upgrade or chip fitted that they can recommend.

Many thanks
Sally


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Seriously, Don,t go there.
That engine is plenty powerfull enough and you will only compromise reliability and economy if you do this. It looks so easy but its a bag of worms and the engine chipping is only the starting point.

C.


----------



## Rio (Oct 17, 2007)

*fiat 3 litre chip tuning*

I have a diesel performance tuning box on our 3 litre hymer b574 
it is smoother and pulls more in the midrange , and around 4 mpg improvement on fuel consumption, 
to be honest i didnt think it needed improving , but as the box can be re mapped for any common rail diesel, and it was lying around ,
I gave it a try and was surprised at the results
it was origionally on our 2008 2,3 fiat ducato which was gutless and low 20s mpg, 
it made a big improvement on power and economy ,
in fact i was so impressed i fitted one to my suzuki vitara diesel which runs the peugeot 2.0 engine , 
These units are around £350, and very easy to fit,
As for the cheap e bay ones , be careful engine damage is expensive to repair,,,,,,,, Rio


----------

